# Timing of clexane jabs?....



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm injecting 40mg clexane daily...in the evening about 7pm (I take 75mg aspirin in the morning)...my DH swears he heard the embryologist say to inject clexane at the same time every day, does it have to be spot on 7pm or as long as it's around about is that ok?

Many thanks
Rach


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

As long as you take it around 7pm you'll be fine. An hour either side won't matter,

Congrats on your BFP  

Maz x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for coming back to me, i'll make sure I try to stick to the same time every evening!

One more question....my GP said to put the clexane in the fridge but i've just read on the box that you shouldn't refrigerate/freeze but keep it below temps of 25? (mine's been in the fridge  )

Rach xxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I work in a hospital and we never put it in the fridge.


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh blimey....have I ruined it by putting it in the fridge then....


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rachey,

Yep product info says do not store in fridge. Sometimes cold temps can affect the way the solution 'holds' together. I'm sure the drug itself will be fine but personally I would get a fresh supply for the rest of the treatment course. Don't panic though it's not something major and I'm sure treatment will have been working fine.

Maz x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for coming back to me! I spoke to my GP today (who advised me to refrigerate  ) and they said it's their cock up basically and have replaced my needles....this time I will read the label and go with my gut instinct! Thanks again....i'm not too stressed about it as hcg today has more than doubled since 13dpt so think all is going ok so far  

Rach xxx


----------

